# its been 4 months and now she wants to talk



## JAYBLACK973 (Feb 21, 2011)

My wife and I really haven't talked about the issues that plague our marriage and causing us to separate. I tried for the longest time to repair our, no my Marriage witth no luck. This weekend I took the time to meditate and prayel for answers because I've been on the verge of filing for devirce but my friends and pastor seem to think I'm moving to fast and leading with hurt, anger and now resentment. I told her to give me a few days of alone time and then I will get back to her. I didn't want to have these feelings come out because they have been building up in me for 4 months now. Im not even sure that I want to hear anything she has to say because Ive been trying to get answers and a second for our marriage and she hasn't been willing to talk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

BRo I dont think your rushing it. But only you know how much you can take


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Nothing beats a failure, but a try. Just stay in the real of everything and listen JMHO ;o) You might be able to hammer out a positive situation between the two of you, even if it is divorcing. But at least you two will have known that you did it all to try.


----------

